# No More Stinky poo



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just had to share this with everybody. 
Chloe and Zoey have been eating Orijen and ZP for dinner. Zoey poos outside but Chloe still goes on the Ugodog. Chloe used to stink up the whole house when he went. But we have changed to Fromm Surf and Turf about a month ago and now her poo does not stink at all. The only way I know she has gone is she comes running and looks at me with that look, I went potty and want a treat. Just wanted to share this.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yayyyy for non stinky poos!  A good diet definitely makes a difference.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah for Fromm! I thought it was my imagination! I used to feed Angel Orijen and had the same problem! That's how he got his nickname "stinky!" He had such smelly farts too! Now he gets Fromm and Honest Kitchen!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

KayC said:


> I just had to share this with everybody.
> Chloe and Zoey have been eating Orijen and ZP for dinner. Zoey poos outside but Chloe still goes on the Ugodog. Chloe used to stink up the whole house when he went. But we have changed to Fromm Surf and Turf about a month ago and now her poo does not stink at all. The only way I know she has gone is she comes running and looks at me with that look, I went potty and want a treat. Just wanted to share this.


Happy times!!! This is the way I know Kalisee goes too, she comes running and dancing and I know she went. She eats a magic kibble that gives odorless poos too.

Here is to a "scentless poo" home for you!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

LOL it is nice to have "stink free poo" haha


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Gypsy's are stinky! That's another reason I am thinking on switching her to Fromm wet food. I want to wait a while though.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Is this food in the US and where do you buy it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

3 loves said:


> Is this food in the US and where do you buy it?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I feed Fromm four star nutritionals grain free (we rotate flavors). It is actually manufactured in the Midwest (Wisconsin I think). Small, family owned company with no history of recalls. 

It is not available at big pet stores like petco or petsmart. Small boutique dog supply stores often carry it. You can also order it only from amazon or some dog food delivery sites. If you go on their website you can put in your zip code and find retailers. 

Toby and I enthusiastically recommend Fromm! He made a total recovery after severe GI issues on previous foods. His fur is soft and he doesn't shed. His poos are small, firm and infrequent. It isn't too expensive, $13 for a 2 lb. bag that lasts Toby 6 weeks. And most of all he loves it! Especially the game bird flavor. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

